# Finally got me a TT and joined the forum



## Rob13 (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi, 
I‘m a newbie to this forum as have finally, after many years of regret due to space needs, got myself a TT. 
looking forward to finding out more about mods and how to keep it looking and running as perfect as it looks now!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rob, Welcome to the TTF.
Is it a MK1 ? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Rob13 (Dec 12, 2021)

It’s an M3 Quattro Hoggy 😍


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Rob13 said:


> It’s an M3 Quattro Hoggy 😍


  
Hoggy.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Welcome Rob,,


----------

